
Ethereum Nodes Crashing, Someone Attacking the Network Again? - minamisan
http://bitcoinist.net/ethereum-nodes-crashing-attack/
======
komaromy
Fix is now merged into the development go-ethereum branch:
[https://github.com/ethereum/go-
ethereum/pull/3006#pullreques...](https://github.com/ethereum/go-
ethereum/pull/3006#pullrequestreview-485832)

Excellent turnaround time, especially considering that most of the principal
developers were asleep in Shanghai when the disruption started.

